
Show HN: No Photos Please – a movement against smartphone photos - itbloomsatnight
https://nophotosplease.org/
======
btschaegg
Hm. Not sure I'm on boat with this one - I have to deal with pictures of
rather... questionable quality every now and then, but I don't get the mental
jump from "bad pictures are taken with smartphones" to "campaign against
smartphones!".

I've seen very bad pictures taken with absolutely great DLSRs. For people like
me, I'd guess the problem there are the differing standards of the person
taking the picture and whoever then is supposed to use it (say, e.g. in a
local sports club's website). You're not fixing bad photography with more
pricy hardware.

